# Ross Barracuda



## 123totalpack (May 3, 2017)




----------



## 123totalpack (May 3, 2017)

Have this Ross Barracuda for sale $400 shipped!


----------



## 123totalpack (May 9, 2017)

Bump 
$275 shipped


----------

